# my weird jealousy



## blue ocean (Feb 5, 2012)

hello all, I'm new. and i think i feel like to share you my problem.please share your opinions. i get jealous easily  i don't like the feelings when my husband talks about his fav GIRL musicians/actresses. sometime ago, he talked about a woman singer and posted her pictures in a social network page, i didn't talk to him for awhile cuz i knew i, my heart don't like it. I didn't talk to him about it, then he finally found out cuz he asked me directly. i cried  and got  plus feeling so silly when he explained they're just nothing, or that they are only entertaintment for him...i don't like his reasons <he's been a fan of those women b we met btw> well just imagine if u caught your husband staring at those SEXY girls pictures or videos ......and today he asked if it's ok to hang those posters in our place. i would like to say no, but i feel that it is just not normal for me to do it to him. i talked with my friends and all of them laughed at my silly acts  u think it's normal? or it is weird? illogical? 

thank u


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Um.. These are women who he will never meet. Even if he did meet them, they would not give him the time of day. It's not pornography. I think you are over reacting in a very big way. These women are no threat to you.

You need to pick your battles more carefully. Save all that energy for if he starts to pay attention to a real woman in your community. Someone who he can actually meet.


----------



## blue ocean (Feb 5, 2012)

yes, i need someone to tell me that i am over reacting really. so that it made me realize more. what i don't like is my husband could spend his money to buy everything about them <to me it's unnecessary> for me it is better for him to buy things more useful. well,...man..

thanks for reply.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

You sound very insecure, are you not a beautiful woman in your own right, if you think not, than you damn well should do.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Actually it does sound like her H has a bit of an obsession.

She has no need to be jealous of the actual entertainers but the time and resources he puts into worshiPping them is another matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Actually it does sound like her H has a bit of an obsession.
> 
> She has no need to be jealous of the actual entertainers but the time and resources he puts into worshiPping them is another matter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: I would have a problem if my husband wanted to put posters up around the house of sexy women, whether he'd ever meet them or not. That's something young single guys do, not guys in a committed relationship.


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

It's fine to like singers and entertainers because it's usually the entertainer's persona/image most people like. Putting posters up around the house when you're married is a bit much. That's more for your teenager's bedroom or your single life.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

I find that adorable for some reason. Your husband should accommodate to your insecurities however.


----------



## Unrequited (Feb 6, 2012)

Jealousy stems from insecurity. Either he is making you feel that way or someone else in the past did. If he hasn't given you a reason not to trust him, your jealousy could potentially drive him away. Whatever the cause, try to figure it out. You'll both be happier.


----------



## Template (Aug 2, 2011)

Gosh, i thought my H was the only one who did that.

Married 40 years now. H has posters and calendars of his favorites all over the house and basement. At one point even carried them in his wallet. H used to buy anything and everything mildly related to his hottie's "brand". Most of the images are suggestive and are nude or scantily clad. 

I have repeatedly explained how uncomfortable I am with this. When our children were younger, we had many arguments as to the appropriateness of hanging this stuff up. His visual needs came first and they remained. I am very uncomfortable looking at these women. His attraction to these images tells me this is what he desires and at my age, I certainly cannot compete with their attractiveness. He claims that men are visual and his posters, pictures, etc. are filling a need. 

We have addressed this in MC. The counsellor (a male) has tried to explain that the posters would be more appropriate for an unmarried male. He has tried to explain how they makes me feel, but to no avail.

This is a big deal to me. It stands in the way of me being close to H and is a big impediment to intimacy. 

Don't let this go. Either find a way to live with his obsession or get it resolved in MC. Think about your future kids. Do you want them looking at all the posters? How about when they are old enough to have friends over? Do you want the household income to be diverted to buying this stuff?


----------



## blue ocean (Feb 5, 2012)

hello guys thanks for you replies 

i told him that i do feel jealous. he told me nobody would win his heart no more. im glad hearing that. 

oh, one more thing, may be he would hang his posters he's got, also with the autographs. i thought i would check them out 1st. if it's too sexy, then it's a BIG NO. i just dont feel like it looking at some SEXY women pics hang on the wall of the house. don't u think it's nuts? or may be i'm nuts and over reacted again. he's always says im sexy/hot...i thought it wud just enough for him? just like i think of him, he's the sexiest man on earth to me. those male actors are interesting but i never thought to hang their pictures on ......siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiighhh


----------



## gingerbell (Feb 13, 2012)

I DONT LIKE THAT CRAP EITHER I feel like you wanna stare at a woman then stare at me!!


----------



## Keren49 (Feb 14, 2012)

Im a jealous person too. When my people look at her im jealous..


----------



## HopeFloats59 (Feb 27, 2012)

I actually understand the jealousy. Luckily my FI doesn't have a thing for celebrities/models. He does photography (nature/city scenes) so he knows the photoshopping that goes on behind all those pictures. We had this talk in the beginning of our relationship, and he said he didn't think it was good to idolize some celeb for their looks, and he'd feel uncomfortable if I did that, so he understands why a woman would feel insecure her bf/so did that. I think if he admires someone's singing/acting skills/writing skills/etc it's another story, but just loving to look at someone and idolizing someone else's appearance would make me feel uncomfortable, too. He doesn't have to think all other women are ugly, but I wouldn't want the fanlike actions and posters and whatnot going on.


----------



## Jessie13 (Feb 26, 2012)

I had a x bf that cheated on me...my poor husband even though he hasnt done given me a reason to be jealous has paid the [email protected] times I have made his life pure hell i'm sure. I know i'm being unreasonable but can't help myself. We have recently gone through a rough time and still not thru the other side yet...last night I was hysterical - crying and shaking for about an hour - he asked what he had done and the truth is I don't know that he did anything really - think I'm just being really insecure. But he laid there and just held me...just what I needed him to do. Tonight he rejected me...he doesn't want "charity" which definately wasn't the case...so he's asleep and I'm on here and drinking tequila! If my feeling are hurt at least I won't care after a while ...right?


----------



## SOLONELY85 (Mar 1, 2012)

I think it is normal to a certain point to feel jealousy, you see a beautiful woman and it makes you feel less attractive when you have to stare at her in your living room all night lol. I have had the same issues with my husband and being jealous and I realize with time I feel more secure with myself and I make sure to look at as many hot male actors/models as long as we are both looking and not touching. Maybe you should think of putting an attractive male model on the wall, maybe he might see how it feels we all know celebritys are beautiful and airbrushed we dont need them on are walls, or maybe he can have a man cave to have all his pictures hanging up. All in all if you feel like it is really hurting your feelings he should take it into consideration, just remember jealousy is evil and he is with you which means he loves you.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Um.. These are women who he will never meet. Even if he did meet them, they would not give him the time of day. It's not pornography. I think you are over reacting in a very big way. These women are no threat to you.
> 
> You need to pick your battles more carefully. Save all that energy for if he starts to pay attention to a real woman in your community. Someone who he can actually meet.


I agree. dont sweat the girls he can never meet and will never have. I am a jealous girl too but I save it for when it matters not when he is looking at a cute girl on tv! Dont drive him crazy, girl!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Template said:


> Gosh, i thought my H was the only one who did that.
> 
> Married 40 years now. H has posters and calendars of his favorites all over the house and basement. At one point even carried them in his wallet. H used to buy anything and everything mildly related to his hottie's "brand". Most of the images are suggestive and are nude or scantily clad.
> 
> ...


Were you ever tempted to just throw it all out when he wasn't home???

I can see myself doing something like that....:lol:


----------



## Emly (Feb 22, 2012)

I can understand Dear but I think you are over reacting..Its Normal Hunny!Don't be so jealous.Those girls are celebrities and he just like them all.. And its Normal.Most of the guys do the same I think !
Relax!


----------



## SabrinaLovesJeff (Mar 6, 2012)

yes it make me so sick. literally


----------

